# Finding Job in Japan



## Dood

Hi,

My wife is Japanese and we are planning on moving to Tokyo permanently with a spouse visa for me.

I have about 10 years work experience in the US in corporate treasury as manager and I have an MBA from Univ. of Chicago and bachelors from Univ. of Illinois - Champaign.

My Japanese is conversational and limited reading and writing abilities. 

I actually have never been to Japan.

How difficult would it be to find a comparable job, or do I start out teaching English, even with my job experience?

Any advice or comments would be much appreciated!

Thanks


----------



## Rube

With limited Japanese skill I think it would be pretty hard.


----------

